# Remote Starting via Smartphone



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

I had it working perfectly so I could start the vehicle from my iPhone. I did a Software and Map update to the car and it no longer works. Something must have been reset. Any idea where to look within the car menu system to find it again. 

VE3YF


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

After a few days I got in contact with Nissan Connect and they must have done something remotely as everything is working now and as one final test they want me to press the SOS and talk to them and see if they can see my car. Funny though I was out for dinner and came back to the car and I knew something had happened as my nav map was zoomed out to complete North America. Not a big problem, just zoomed back in. And the other thing was I had a green led beside the SOS button light up. 

Nissan Connect says everything is working ok now, so they must have something built into the system to reboot or reset the Connect system. So I guess big brother is watching me now.

Really liking the car.....

VE3YF


----------



## rino1965 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi What App are you using on your smart phone to connect ? I only have the smart key to start the car.Thank you


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi:

I use Nissan Connect Services for the Remote Start etc, and Nissan Connect Mobile App for activate other apps ie Facebook etc, Both can be found on the Apple App Store...

VE3YF


----------



## rino1965 (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you but just notices I don't have that feature no SOS button on the Rogue SV 2018


----------



## Crackon4488 (Dec 1, 2018)

Its also a paid service Nissan provides..


----------

